# seasons catches



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Just wondering how you season went what kind of prices you got and what are your plans for next year? I am here at the Lake of the Osarks and the otters here in Missour have gotten out of control I have trapped a lot of beaver but need any and all imformation on otter trapping let me know 280


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I would think that would be a good thing, otters are still holding a good price arent' they. Get you traps out and starting making money :beer:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

otters are worth about 100 to 125 I have the traps and go after them using different sets but I need an old time to give me a few more tipps as next year I want to get right after them I will spend 3 weeks in ND trapping coyotes and that will give me a month for the otters I am 57 so the old timer that I am looking for my have aready be trapping in the next world Is there a large population of ***** in ND?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Yes i don't think there is any shortage of ***** up here, but i don't hunt them or trap them so i might not be the one to ask. I have a good friend that used to run dogs just across the river in Minnesota and the best they did between a few guys in a night is 28 i don't know if that is real good down in your neck of the woods but i think that is a pretty good night up here! There are a few running around with mange so be careful if your not familiar with the disease.


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

Thousands upon thousands of ***** in the northeastern part of NoDak. Just find a corn feild or an old abandoned farm building and you will find plenty.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Same for the north central, no trappers and thousands of ****. I get calls every fall and spring to trap **** for others that are having trouble with them. **** and beaver have opened a lot of doors to trap other species!

The western 1/4 of our state doesn't have a large overall population of ****, but there are some isolated pockets with numbers. The rest of the state I believe is pretty much over run with them!

I have a friend here that runs dogs on ****, mainly denning in the winter, and he will put up around 250-300 per year on an average year.


----------



## leedokken (May 12, 2005)

Adrian (left) and Lee Dokken (right) with our late winter ****, and spring beaver. It was my first season trapping, I learned a great deal going with Adrian on his rounds. Looking forward to the next catch.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

We trap bobcats here in Wyoming and we averaged about $300 a cat and I think we had about 16 cats.....not a bad batch at all. I'll post up pics here soon.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I caught 20 cats her in Mo and they brought abot 30 a piece there a lots of cats but no worth much of anything what part of Wyoming are you in 
280


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

We're in the northern part of Wyoming near the Big Horn Mountains. WE trap on the Big Horns.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

What is the coyote population like I use to live in western Ne and have hunted all over Wyoming Dewey


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Dokken, thanks for posting up that picture, finally have a face to put on A.D.-- Man there is a lot of work on those boards, skinning beaver is not a breeze.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

If Adrian wouldn't have had his cap on you would have seen his horns. :evil: Unfortunately, I missed out on the majority of the hard work on the beaver, he would get that done when I headed out to work. We have been catching some really nice trout with fly-rods on his Private pond "Lake Lisa". Will post a picture soon.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Here's our season's catch! enjoy!


----------

